# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Σβείνει ο αποκωδικοποιητής

## PALIARMOTHS

Καλησπέρα σας, έχω ένα αποκωδικοποιητή edision και όταν πάω να τον βάλω μπρός από κόκκινο το λαμπάκι γίνεται πράσινο, και μετά από λίγο(3 - 5 δευτερόλεπτα) σβήνουν τα πάντα, και μετά ούτε κόκκινο ούτε πράσινο...
Όταν, μετά από όλα αυτά πατάω το κουμπί ενεργοποίησης από το τηλεχειριστήριο ανάβει πάλι το κόκκινο (φωτάκι αναμονής πάνω στον αποκωδικοποιητή). 
Και επαναλαμβάνεται το ίδιο και το ίδιο.
Τον άνηξα αλλά δεν εντόπισα κάποιον σκασμένο πυκνωτή στο τροφοδοτικό ούτε και στην υπόλοιπη πλακέτα...
Τί μπορεί να φτέει?

----------


## agribilos

Εάν παίρνει εξωτερική τροφοδοσία δοκίμασε άλλο τροφοδοτικό. Ίσως φταίει αυτό.

----------


## manolo

Έχεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα και για λόγους προστασίας στον κλείνει...

----------


## johnkou

Ο edision το λαμπακι σβηνει οταν δεν λαμβανει σημα πρωτον και δευτερον αν εισαι ενταξει απο ληψη βγαλτον αποτην πριζα μετα απο λιγο ξαναβαλτον και αν δουλεψει κανε μια εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις δεν εχει να χασεις τιποτα.

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Aπο ληψη ειναι ενταξει γιατι εβαλα εναν αλλο αποκωδικοιποιητη και δουλευει κανονικά... Αλλά εδω μπορεί να φταιει και το βυσμα της κεραιας του αποκωδικοποιητη...
Υποψιάζομαι ομως πως ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα γιατι παρατηρησα πως κλεινει την ώρα που παει να δωσει σημα στην τηλεωραση μεσω scart, γιατι εικόνα στην τηλεώραση δίνει μερικα δευτερόλεπτα αφώτου ενεργοποιηθει...
Αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα στο scart πως θα το επιβεβαιώσουμε?
Υ.Γ.: Σβηνει και με αποσυνδεμένο scart.

----------


## manolo

Βραχυκύκλωμα στο SCART μου φαίνεται λίγο τραβηγμένο αλλά δεν χάνεις να μετρήσεις τις επαφές με ένα πολύμετρο. Μπορεί όμως να είναι βραχυκύκλωμα μέσα στην πλακέτα σε κάποιο εξάρτημα γι' αυτό και σου κλείνει για λόγους προστασίας.

----------

